# Toy Poodles near Philadelphia



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a friend who is looking for a toy poodle within driving distance of Philadelphia. Any ideas?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rodell's in CT roughly 4 hour drive from Philly


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I would suggest contacting the William Penn Poodle club. Their member list tells you which members breed which variety of poodles. My breeder was a member, but she is no longer breeding.


----------

